# Horizontal Mill Engine - PM Research No.1



## rhitee93 (Aug 14, 2012)

It is finally done!  This is a PM research No. 1BI cast iron kit.  I started this engine back In March, and it has consumed most of my free time since then.  I lost track of the number of hours put into this engine, but it has to be over 250.

This is the first build I have ever done on this site, and I found it to be a very rewarding experience.  Building it in public like this really pushed me to pay attention to detail.

I made a few special touches that make the engine uniquely mine:

1. The head and steam chest were machined from brass bar stock rather than the cast iron parts that came with the kit.

2. The crank is built up with counterbalances rather than the cast iron original.

3. The crosshead slide standoffs are not the simple cylindrical shapes in the plans.

4. the valve link is a one-off design.

5. Custom made hardware to replace the slotted screws that were supplied.

The Build log can be seen here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/pm-research-no-1-build-17259/

Now for the pics: 





































...and of course, here is a video.  (It gets a bit long but I do show both sides  )

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl_OrvUZZ4Q[/ame]

Thanks so much to all of you who followed along on the build.  Your shouts of encouragement meant a lot along the way!


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 14, 2012)

A great looking engine. Would not be surprised to see it next POM


----------



## Don1966 (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautifully done Brian, photos and video top quality. And a smooth runner to boot. You are a master.

Don


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian

A beautiful specimen.  Very well done.

Vince


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 15, 2012)

Outstanding! Great work!


----------



## dsquire (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian

I have been following your build of the PM Research No.1 for a while now. Metal wise you have made an excellent job and it would standout for that alone. The fact that you built the fancy wood base  with all the extra detail really makes it a standout show stopper.

Thanks for continuing to share your builds with the HMEM community. I am sure the members appreciate it as well.



​
Cheers 

Don


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful work Brian.  And, the base is just as beautiful as the engine.  Thanks for sharing your build.  And, I hope you continue to share any future work.  It is a benefit to all who see it. 

Todd


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I appreciate all the slaps on the back.  I'll start the next engine soon.  I may have to do some drywall work in the house first to earn a little more play time in the shop


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 15, 2012)

rhitee93 said:


> Thanks guys!  I appreciate all the slaps on the back.  I'll start the next engine soon.  I may have to do some drywall work in the house first to earn a little more play time in the shop



Yeah.  We all know how that works.   Must take care of the boss's projects first. 

Todd


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian

So what's next?  Do you an idea?

Vince


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 15, 2012)

vcutajar said:


> ...
> So what's next?...



Hi Vince,

I am going to do an Upshur horizontal air cooled farm engine as my next project.  Before I make much headway on that, I want to get the engine my daughter and I are working on a bit further down the road:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/my-daughters-first-engine-18357/

We haven't made time to work on it for a few weeks, but she is still chomping at the bit to get it done.  I want to strike while that iron is still hot


----------



## idahoan (Aug 15, 2012)

Really nice project and a great build post!

Thanks for taking us along.

Dave


----------



## kutzdibutz (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Brian,

very beautyful overall apperance! I really see this showing next to the HMEM logo on the top of the page for a month. 
I especially appreciate the touch you did on the wood work- a very elegant combination! (absolutely not putting the work on the engine itself down!!)

Cheers, Karsten


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the kind word Karsten,  My dad started woodworking when I was only 5, and I basically grew up in his shop.  By the time I had grown up and left home he had become quite the master at making wooden toy cars and trains and such.  He would pick one project a winter and spend hours upon hours doing fine detailed work.  I wish he had lived to see this engine, but I enjoyed using some of the tools I inherited from him during the build.  It was special to make some of his tools sing again.


----------

